# Chausson Flash 28 Toilet Cassette



## Maddock (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all,
We are looking to buy a Flash 28, however, having spent hours climbing all over the one displayed at Premier Motorhomes in Chichester we noticed that the size (Capacity) of the Toilet cassette appears to be very small. Does anyone have the figures (size) of this unit?

Cheers

Ian M


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

would be the normal size, I think 17litres or so? Are the bench type ones a bit bigger?


----------



## Maddock (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes,
We had a huge thing that the wife only had to empty once a week, now it looks like she's gonna be busy (Only kidding - my job really)


----------

